# My little Toddy i ADOPTED him from Spain i can't imagine life without him ❤



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

He was left on a balcony in scorting weather for days before he was rescued i love the little fella to bits ❤


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

With his buddies Bella and Lola .. Lola was also rescued from Spain ❤ Lola is the big dog stood up ...


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

LOLA ❤ the one at the back


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

All my babies i love em to bits


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lola was quite wild when she came ..she would do her business all over the house ..chew everything in site ..you couldn't go near her if she had food , treats or a bone you name it she did it .. the reason.. she was left to die as a baby.. she got took to the pound in Spain and had no human contact for the first 7 months of her life ..now a totally different dog ..all of the above she does the opposite..and funny she is so funny ..all because we show her love and affection...life wouldn't be the same with her she is family and here to stay


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ah bless him . he's looks so sweet . 
I wonder what happened to the other little dog in the photo where he is in the kennel?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Justineblant1234 said:


> View attachment 312933


Oh poor little mite, lucky he found you X


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> ah bless him . he's looks so sweet .
> I wonder what happened to the other little dog in the photo where he is in the kennel?


Also got a FOREVER home x


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

DT said:


> Oh poor little mite, lucky he found you X


It was fate i think x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Justineblant1234 said:


> Also got a FOREVER home x


 I'm pleased to hear that


----------

